# Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017 Forest Pines



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes chaps I know it's a year away yet but Forest Pines are requesting a deposit to secure the booking by the end of this month!!
Like this year, deposit will be *Â£35.00 per player*, leaving a *Â£74.00* balance for those staying in a twin room, and *Â£104.00 *for those staying in a single.
Balance payments will not be required until much nearer the time, don't worry!
I would be obliged if you could sort out this deposit as a matter of urgency please............ you have two ways to pay.
Either by cheque (made payable to Mr R Smith) and posted to *72, Dorset Road, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex, TN40 1SQ* or by bank transfer.
If you require my bank details, please pm me and I will send them on to you.
As I say, your prompt attention to this would be very much appreciated, Forest Pines are sticklers when it comes to payment.
The list of attendees is below, I will mark you up as paid as soon as I receive your payments.
Many, many thanks
Rob

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy   PAID
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
**14. Anotherdouble*
*15. Williep
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM


*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*

Butchercd.... got your pm but you need to clear out your inbox mate, I can't reply.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Paid :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott  PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Anotherdouble
15. Williep
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish  PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM


*


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Deposits paid for me, williamalex1 and willieP.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



virtuocity said:



			Deposits paid for me, williamalex1 and willieP.
		
Click to expand...


*Received mate. Thanks for sorting xxxx

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity   PAID
3. WilliamAlex1   PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
**12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip*
*14. Anotherdouble*
*15. Williep  PAID
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM


*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Just a reminder.
Whichever way you decide to pay, please could you use your site name as a "reference" so that I know who has paid.
If you are sending me a cheque, please write your site name on the back of it.
Thank you


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Anotherdouble
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd   PAID
9. Region3   PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM

*


----------



## Leftie (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

In your account mate


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Rob, I've sent Â£35 to the same account as last year. Hope this is correct.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844*
*12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip*
*14. Anotherdouble*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie  PAID
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy  PAID
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM


*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Somebody paid this afternoon via transfer with no name reference???


----------



## GG26 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Cheque in the post tomorrow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Just transferred electronically.  Thanks again Smiffy.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Transfer done


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Rob, I will get mine done asap, just need to work out what's happening with my new car and how much deposit I need to pay.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Anotherdouble  PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich  PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM


*


----------



## irip (Aug 11, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Somebody paid this afternoon via transfer with no name reference???
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rob

That was me, i did text you


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



irip said:



			Hi Rob

That was me, i did text you
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ian.
Will update list
Rob

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip   PAID
14. Anotherdouble  PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich  PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM

*


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Would you be able to pm me your bank details please.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Beezerk said:



			Would you be able to pm me your bank details please.
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844*
*12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip **PAID*
*14. Anotherdouble **PAID*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans  PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM

*


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Payment sent

cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26  PAID
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip PAID
14. Anotherdouble PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk  PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion  PAID
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM

*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Come on chaps!! Still need another 23 of you to cough up!!
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844*
*12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip **PAID*
*14. Anotherdouble **PAID*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl  PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve  PAID
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM

*


----------



## IanM (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Righty ho... deposit sent 5 mins ago!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip PAID
14. Anotherdouble PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG  PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM  PAID


Keep 'em coming please lads.

*


----------



## moogie (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Rob
Are bank transfer details the same as used for this years trip...??


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			Rob
Are bank transfer details the same as used for this years trip...??
		
Click to expand...

If the account number ends 7970 they are indeed Moogie.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

How's the sleeping pattern going Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



virtuocity said:



			How's the sleeping pattern going Rob?
		
Click to expand...

Pass.
If it's not seagulls waking me up, it's meteor showers....


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman  PAID
8. ChrisD   PAID
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844*
*12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip **PAID*
*14. Anotherdouble **PAID*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock  PAID
20. IanM PAID


Keep 'em coming please lads.
Still quite a few more and I have to pay Forest Pines by the end of this month!!


*


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Paid! :whoo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



virtuocity said:



			How's the sleeping pattern going Rob?
		
Click to expand...

noooozzzs .whistle:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip PAID
14. Anotherdouble PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68  PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Have received a payment from "M Smith"........any clues please????

*


----------



## Crow (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Just back from the post office, should be with you in a day or so.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Have received a payment from "M Smith"........any clues please????

[/B][/B]
		
Click to expand...

Rob it's Radbourne2010.


----------



## moogie (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			If the account number ends 7970 they are indeed Moogie.


Click to expand...


Bank transfer sent just now Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Paperboy said:



			Rob it's Radbourne2010.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Geezer...

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844*
*12. Heavy Grebo  **PAID**
13. Irip **PAID*
*14. Anotherdouble **PAID*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie  PAID
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04  PAID
11. Radbourne2010  PAID
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Great response guys, it really is... but just a few more to come to keep Forest Pines quiet.

*


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Assuming bank details are the same, you should have mine Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver  PAID
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Anotherdouble PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Greiginfife  PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844*
*12. Heavy Grebo **PAID**
13. Irip **PAID*
*14. Anotherdouble **PAID*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow  PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Greiginfife PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID


*


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844*
*12. Heavy Grebo **PAID**
13. Irip **PAID*
*14. Anotherdouble **PAID*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow  PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Greiginfife PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID


*

Click to expand...

I see TOFS  are well in front on payments. :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



williamalex1 said:



			I see TOFS  are well in front on payments. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Our pensions are being handsomely assisted by those children in the other team


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



chrisd said:



			Our pensions are being handsomely assisted by those children in the other team
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Come on lads. Few more deposits required.
I'm going to have Forest Pines on the blower at the end of the month!!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Come on lads. Few more deposits required.
I'm going to have Forest Pines on the blower at the end of the month!!


Click to expand...

Chill pill required Rob, in your opening post you say end of month, it's the 23rd, crabby auld fart Please PM me your bank details and I will send when I'm back at the weekend 
:thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

You will have mine by the end of the month, sorry its close but had a few bills which needed paying


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



HDID Kenny said:



			Chill pill required Rob, in your opening post you say end of month, it's the 23rd, crabby auld fart Please PM me your bank details and I will send when I'm back at the weekend 
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done, you old tosser.....



SteveW86 said:



			You will have mine by the end of the month, sorry its close but had a few bills which needed paying
		
Click to expand...

No problem Steve.


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



HDID Kenny said:



			Chill pill required Rob, in your opening post you say end of month, it's the 23rd, crabby auld fart Please PM me your bank details and I will send when I'm back at the weekend 
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

He's a car salesman, what do you expect, it's natural for him to wear you down until you cave in...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Anotherdouble PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny  PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Greiginfife PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID


*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I have pm'd the guys still to pay, apologies if we have already discussed separately, but it was just easier to send out a "blanket" PM.

A couple of them were headed "Gainsborough"... they should of course have read "Forest Pines". Apologies for the confusion, it's early!!


----------



## 2blue (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			I have pm'd the guys still to pay, apologies if we have already discussed separately, but it was just easier to send out a "blanket" PM.

A couple of them were headed "Gainsborough"... they should of course have read "Forest Pines". Apologies for the confusion, it's early!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, missed this thread....  need Fish's PA........ PAID!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



2blue said:



			Sorry mate, missed this thread....  need Fish's PA........ PAID!
		
Click to expand...

Received 

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844*
*12. Heavy Grebo **PAID**
13. Irip **PAID*
*14. Anotherdouble **PAID*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell 
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Greiginfife PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue  PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID
*


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Sorry Rob. Just PM'd you. :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

No problem John. Message received and understood!!

*THERE IS A SPACE FOR THIS NEXT YEAR IF ANYBODY WOULD LIKE TO COME ALONG (NO IT'S NOT JOHHNYDEE DROPPING OUT BY THE WAY!). 
IT WILL* *BE SHARING A TWIN BEDDED ROOM SO COST WILL BE Â£109.00
ROB*


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Whats the dates Rob, ?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



PhilTheFragger said:



			Whats the dates Rob, ?
		
Click to expand...

Sunday June 25th & Monday June 26th Phil


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Looks like we may have the replacement player.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Im up for it, or as a reserve 

Whatever


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Duncan Mackie  PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Anotherdouble PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell  PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Greiginfife PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee  PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86  PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Duncan Mackie  PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Philthefragger PAID*
*12. Heavy Grebo **PAID**
13. Irip **PAID*
*14. Anotherdouble **PAID*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell  PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Greiginfife PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee  PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID
*


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Thread has been quiet for a while.
Just checking that the old farts are surviving the winter thus far.....


----------



## rosecott (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Thread has been quiet for a while.
Just checking that the old farts are surviving the winter thus far.....
		
Click to expand...

Still breathing - just.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Still hanging on by a thread


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Thread has been quiet for a while.
Just checking that the old farts are surviving the winter thus far.....
		
Click to expand...

With all this fresh blood Smiffy I might not be an Old Fart anymoreâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Still waiting in the wings as first reserve 
alive n kicking.....just


----------



## Crow (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Oooooh me bones.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Blue in Munich said:



			With all this fresh blood Smiffy I might not be an Old Fart anymoreâ€¦â€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Did you get that joke out of a cracker?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



PhilTheFragger said:



*Still waiting in the wings as first reserve* 
alive n kicking.....just
		
Click to expand...

Not according to post 63â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Blue in Munich said:



			Not according to post 63â€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

I think it should look like this...
*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Duncan Mackie PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844  PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Anotherdouble PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Greiginfife PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Reserve (Paid deposit) PHIL THE FRAGGER.

I got confused because Dan was late paying his deposit but will double check and re-do if necessary.
Sorry for the confusion.

*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			I think it should look like this...
*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Duncan Mackie PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844  PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Anotherdouble PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Greiginfife PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Reserve (Paid deposit) PHIL THE FRAGGER.

I got confused because Dan was late paying his deposit but will double check and re-do if necessary.
Sorry for the confusion.

*

Click to expand...

Sorry Smiffy, I thought Fragger was in & the silly old sod had forgottenâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry Smiffy, I thought Fragger was in & the silly old sod had forgottenâ€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

That's okay mate. No problem. It was me getting confused!


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

How many people do we have from last year? Looking at the list I think we only have one who isn't returning, am I right?

We mentioned in the other thread doing a longest drive and a nearest the pin, are people still keen to do that?


----------



## moogie (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



SteveW86 said:



			How many people do we have from last year? Looking at the list I think we only have one who isn't returning, am I right?

We mentioned in the other thread doing a longest drive and a nearest the pin, are people still keen to do that?
		
Click to expand...


Nearest the pin on all par 3's ain't a bad shout

But longest drives are pretty pointless in a huge group of varying handicaps
Pretty much rules most out


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			But longest drives are pretty pointless in a huge group of varying handicaps
Pretty much rules most out
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree, maybe something a bit more fun, nearest to a marker/pole on the fairway or the likes.


----------



## moogie (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Beezerk said:



			Yes I agree, maybe something a bit more fun, nearest to a marker/pole on the fairway or the likes.
		
Click to expand...


Wait til you get there mate and see how tight some of the tee shots are
You will be wondering why there's not prizes just for hitting fairways


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			Nearest the pin on all par 3's ain't a bad shout

But longest drives are pretty pointless in a huge group of varying handicaps
Pretty much rules most out
		
Click to expand...

Nearest the pin in 2 on a shortish par 4 is much fairer than longest drive, gives everyone a chance


----------



## snell (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			Nearest the pin on all par 3's ain't a bad shout

But longest drives are pretty pointless in a huge group of varying handicaps
Pretty much rules most out
		
Click to expand...

Being a short hitter I agree with this haha


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I still think there is a place for a long drive comp.

I'd say realistically in my society there's at most 3/4 ouot of the 20 of us that can win it if we all get on away. That being said, you've gotta hit the short stuff and invariably most of our shorted hitters do so. This year in 13 rounds of golf we've had 9 diffefretn winners. The trick is to not let the big hitters all go together so they don't get to see exactly how well the "competition" is hitting it. Therefor they all have a go and can be a little wild off the tee.

We also do nearest the pin in two. That only had 5 winners. the four big hitters and then our lowest hc. so for us at least, its less of an equaliser.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID*
*12. Heavy Grebo **PAID**
13. Irip **PAID*
*14. Anotherdouble **PAID*
*15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. 
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Couple of changes. 
I now have a single room free if anyone else would like to come along.
Rob*


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I will take single Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



anotherdouble said:



			I will take single Rob
		
Click to expand...

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. 
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouber PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

*


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Did I read that earlier post right, Rob, space available? Or just rejigging rooms?


----------



## moogie (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Merv_swerve said:



			Did I read that earlier post right, Rob, space available? Or just rejigging rooms?
		
Click to expand...


Above post now shows,  1 space available
Twin room ,  sharing


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Merv_swerve said:



			Did I read that earlier post right, Rob, space available? Or just rejigging rooms?
		
Click to expand...

1 space available. Greig in Fife has had to pull out.
If you want it let me know.
Twin room sharing as Merv states above.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Damn.  Missed it... do me if another space appears please...


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			1 space available. Greig in Fife has had to pull out.
If you want it let me know.
Twin room sharing as Merv states above.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Rob, should qualify as a whippersnapper? A mere 33 years on this earth...

So it's Sunday/Monday June 25th/26th - Â£109 sharing a twin room?
I will need to book off work 1st so will confirm as soon as I get that back.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Glad it looks like this place will be filled one way or 'tother. Gutted I can't go but new job demands I will be out of the country for most of June into July. 
Great event that's well organised with a great bunch of golfers. Whoever takes the space won't regret it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve
**15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouber PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. ibSmith04 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Reserve Trojan65



*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Merv_swerve said:



			Yes Rob, should qualify as a whippersnapper? A mere 33 years on this earth...

So it's Sunday/Monday June 25th/26th - Â£109 sharing a twin room?
I will need to book off work 1st so will confirm as soon as I get that back.
		
Click to expand...

All correct Merv, and at 33 you're going to be one of the youngest there mate.
You are now on the list at number 14.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Trojan615 said:



			Damn.  Missed it... do me if another space appears please...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you missed out but you are now listed as 1st reserve mate.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			All correct Merv, and at 33 you're going to be one of the youngest there mate.
You are now on the list at number 14.


Click to expand...


Damn, that's ruined my chance of getting into the whippersnappers when the average ages are Calculated!


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



chrisd said:



			Damn, that's ruined my chance of getting into the whippersnappers when the average ages are Calculated!
		
Click to expand...



Chris,  you'd have missed out anyway
Just on the fact your bro looks way younger mate
He'd have been in before you


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I know my wife calls me an old fart but in forum terms does 55 still qualify as a Whippersnapper


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I think the cut off last year was somewhere in the 50's.

Everyone seems very keen to join the winning team!


----------



## rosecott (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



SteveW86 said:



			I think the cut off last year was somewhere in the 50's.

Everyone seems very keen to join the winning team!
		
Click to expand...

Which winning team would that be?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*&#8203;We have another "faller"..... Trojan has been PM'd.

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouber PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. 
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Reserve Trojan65

*


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



rosecott said:



			Which winning team would that be?
		
Click to expand...


The Whippersnappers won rather convincingly last year


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I think the cut off last year was 54 once the ages had been averaged, I think this year with the influx of more youthful players, the cut off will be lower, maybe high 40's, hell I could be an auld fart this year.


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Khamelion said:



			I think the cut off last year was 54 once the ages had been averaged, I think this year with the influx of more youthful players, the cut off will be lower, maybe high 40's, *hell I could be an auld fart this year.*

Click to expand...



What do you mean this year......??...... I


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			What do you mean this year......??...... I
		
Click to expand...

I think you're getting me mistaken with Stu


----------



## rosecott (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



SteveW86 said:



			The Whippersnappers won rather convincingly last year
		
Click to expand...

It must be an age thing but I don't remember that.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



rosecott said:



			It must be an age thing but I don't remember that.
		
Click to expand...

Will you remember to book the buggies same as last year :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



SteveW86 said:



			The Whippersnappers won rather convincingly last year
		
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised as they all went to bed early as their lightweights &#128540;&#127866;&#127866;&#127866;&#128540;


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Fish said:



			I'm not surprised as they all went to bed early as their lightweights &#63004;&#62330;&#62330;&#62330;&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like an excuse to me


----------



## rosecott (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



williamalex1 said:



			Will you remember to book the buggies same as last year :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

What happened last year?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*OLD FARTS...*


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

My pal wants to come if anyone drops out Smiffer


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



rosecott said:



			What happened last year?
		
Click to expand...

Where would you like me to start :rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



ruff-driver said:



*OLD FARTS...*






Click to expand...

I'm not getting involved in who's going to win until I know which team I'm on


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



virtuocity said:



			My pal wants to come if anyone drops out Smiffer
		
Click to expand...

*I have updated the reserves list in the order I have received requests Geezer.
Trojan65 has promised to come back to me today so if I don't hear from him by close of play I'll update again.*


*Twin Rooms**

1. Smiffy **PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve
**15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouber PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. 
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Reserves 
Trojan65
                  Richy
                  Virtuocitys Pal
*


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 19, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I'm in .... whooopeee


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Trojan615 said:



			I'm in .... whooopeee
		
Click to expand...

*Twin Rooms**

1. Smiffy **PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. HDID Kenny PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouber PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. Trojan615
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Reserves 
Richy
Virtuocitys Pal
*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms**

1. Smiffy **PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. 
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouber PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. Trojan615  PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Reserves 
Richy
Virtuocitys Pal

Have had another "fall by the wayside"....
If Richy could contact me I will give you deposit details if you are still interested in attending.

Please note. If anybody else pulls out now, you will lose your deposit.
Sorry about that, but I've not got the time to keep sorting things out.
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms**

1. Smiffy **PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. Richy
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouber PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. Trojan615 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Reserves 

Virtuocitys Pal

*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms**

1. Smiffy **PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. WilliamAlex1 PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve PAID
15. Williep PAID
16. Super Hans PAID
17. Richy PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. Trojan615 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

Reserves 

Virtuocitys Pal

*


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Have you got everyone's ages for the split yet, were all older than we were last year &#128540;


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Fish said:



			Have you got everyone's ages for the split yet, were all older than we were last year &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Won't do that until everybody has paid in full and are 100% committed Robin.
Too much hassle to keep changing things when/if you get drop outs.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Might be a stupid question, but have you got tee times yet Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Region3 said:



			Might be a stupid question, but have you got tee times yet Rob?
		
Click to expand...

We are teeing off at 2.16 on the Sunday afternoon Gary, and 9.28 on the Monday mate.
HTH
Rob


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Does it count that I've just turned 48, but still feeling 18?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Khamelion said:



			Does it count that I've just turned 48, but still feeling 18?
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking age or IQ hereâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Just a friendly reminder that I will need everyone's balance by the 14th May please.
Rob


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Rob just sent another Â£44 pounds, will make a couple of Â£30 payments as the time to the deadline gets closer


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 25, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Paperboy said:



			Rob just sent another Â£44 pounds, will make a couple of Â£30 payments as the time to the deadline gets closer 

Click to expand...

Just to let you know I've received it Simon and will update as more payments come in mate.
Thanks for sorting
Rob


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Still the same bank details I take it Smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Blue in Munich said:



			Still the same bank details I take it Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

They are Rich
:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

PM sent Smiffter.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Also, happy to run a sweep again this year once the draw is out, if everyone's up for it.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Hi Rob, 2nd instalment paid to your Bahamas account  

Just received my Cobra/Puma Golf outfits so will have to remain in Whippersnappers camp again this year :whoo:


Smiffy said:



			Just a friendly reminder that I will need everyone's balance by the 14th May please.
Rob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Rob, I have just sent some more, will leave me a balance of Â£35 to settle. Cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Twin Rooms**

1. Smiffy **PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve PAID
15. 
16. Super Hans PAID
17. Richy PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. Trojan615 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

There have been a couple of alterations to the above list, and we now find ourselves with a place spare, (sharing a twin room). If anyone else would like to come along on this please let me know.Cost will be Â£109.00 (Â£35.00 to be refunded to original named player, balance of Â£74.00 to me by the end of May).
Rob

I will update the thread over the week-end showing the balance payments that I have received, all a bit hectic down here at the moment.
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Merv_swerve said:



			Rob, I have just sent some more, will leave me a balance of Â£35 to settle. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Will update after the week-end mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Hi Rob, 2nd instalment paid to your Bahamas account 

Click to expand...

Will update after the week-end Geezer.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 9, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Balance paid for virtuocity and James Hay.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Can I just remind everybody..... if you are paying money into my account, please (pretty please) could you make a note as reference to your site "nickname" so that I know who has sent it?
Makes the whole job a lot, lot easier.
Also please note.
Anyone else pulling out from here on in will forfeit their deposit unless THEY THEMSELVES find a replacement.
Thanks
Rob*


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Rob, 
I have got another whippersnapper who would like to join us if possible?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Merv_swerve said:



			Rob, 
I have got another whippersnapper who would like to join us if possible?
		
Click to expand...

I do have a space available. No guarantee that they are going to be a whippersnapper yet as the ages haven't been worked out...unless he's 13 of course!!
If he wants in, he's in. All I'm looking for is confirmed attendance


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			I do have a space available. No guarantee that they are going to be a whippersnapper yet as the ages haven't been worked out...unless he's 13 of course!!
If he wants in, he's in. All I'm looking for is confirmed attendance 


Click to expand...

Yes, in for definite.
Cheers Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Merv_swerve said:



			Yes, in for definite.
Cheers Rob
		
Click to expand...

Errr.......can you give me a name Geezer, and I'll add him to the list


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Errr.......can you give me a name Geezer, and I'll add him to the list


Click to expand...

Brendon Clayton


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Merv_swerve said:



			Brendon Clayton
		
Click to expand...

Not _*THE*_ Brendon Clayton?????


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*One in, one out. Another cancellation. If anybody wants a cheap place, please let me know....now getting slowly frustrated.

**Twin Rooms**

1. Smiffy **PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve PAID
15. Brendon Clayton PAID
16.                           PAID
17. Richy PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. Trojan615 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

*


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

i am interested in this but need to get clearance from Mrs Dando - it could be an expensive weekend!

when will you need paying?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Dando said:



			i am interested in this but need to get clearance from Mrs Dando - it could be an expensive weekend!

when will you need paying?
		
Click to expand...

By the end of May Dando. Balance would be Â£74.00 as the person that has pulled out is aware that he has lost his deposit.
Rob


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Dando said:



			i am interested in this but need to get clearance from Mrs Dando - it could be an expensive weekend!

when will you need paying?
		
Click to expand...

All spaces are currently filled


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



SteveW86 said:



			All spaces are currently filled
		
Click to expand...

No there's one space available


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

My bad!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



SteveW86 said:



			My bad!
		
Click to expand...

Number 16 in the twin rooms list


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Number 16 in the twin rooms list
		
Click to expand...

Despite my poor eyes I hope to still be a whippersnapper


----------



## Trojan615 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

still got a space ?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

There's still a space at the moment but to be fair, dando just needs to confirm one way or the other first if that's okay?


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			By the end of May Dando. Balance would be Â£74.00 as the person that has pulled out is aware that he has lost his deposit.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Rob,

I'll take the spot please mate. 

Mrs dando is shocked that I might be a whippersnapper!

thanks,

james


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Dando said:



			Rob,

I'll take the spot please mate. 

Mrs dando is shocked that I might be a whippersnapper!

thanks,

james
		
Click to expand...

Be good to have you there, you must be borderline oldfart!!   :lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Dando said:



			Rob,

I'll take the spot please mate. 

Mrs dando is shocked that I might be a whippersnapper!

thanks,

james
		
Click to expand...

*Twin Rooms**

1. Smiffy **PAID
2. Virtuocity PAID
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID
4. Ruffdriver PAID
5. SteveW86 PAID
6. GG26 PAID
7. Twinman PAID
8. ChrisD PAID
9. Phil The Fragger PAID
10. Rosecott PAID
11. Dan2844 PAID
12. Heavy Grebo PAID
13. Irip PAID
14. Merv_Swerve PAID
15. Brendon Clayton PAID
16. Dando PAID
17. Richy PAID
18. Beezerk PAID
19. Snell PAID
20. Vig PAID

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID
2. Fish PAID
3. Moogie PAID
4. Anotherdouble PAID
5. Leftie PAID
6. BlueinMunich PAID
7. JohnnyDee PAID
8. Butchercd PAID
9. Region3 PAID
10. Trojan615 PAID
11. Radbourne2010 PAID
12. 2Blue PAID
13. Khamelion PAID
14. Kraxx68 PAID
15. Paperboy PAID
16. LIG PAID
17. TeeGirl PAID
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID
19. Grumpyjock PAID
20. IanM PAID

*
You're in Dando (No 16 in twin rooms section). Balance of Â£74.00 to be paid by end of May mate.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Trojan615 said:



			still got a space ?
		
Click to expand...

If anyone else drops out you'll be the 1st to know Trojan.
Promise.


----------



## moogie (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Rob
Do you ever sleep...??

Or is it all them "nanna naps" through the day that mean you don't sleep normal hours,  allowing the 4am posts


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Aalreet Rob,

Sent my balance through.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Have received a payment from "M Smith" for Â£104.00 (obviously staying in a single room).
Could you confirm your site nickname please??
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Have received a payment from "M Smith" for Â£104.00 (obviously staying in a single room).
Could you confirm your site nickname please??
Thanks
Rob
		
Click to expand...

That's Radbourne2010 mate


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Fish said:



			That's Radbourne2010 mate
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Robin.
Much appreciated.
:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

As we did last year, I think it would be good to have team colours.
It was a bit boring with Black & White, so how about we go with Blue and Red?
Old farts to wear Blue on the Sunday, Red on Monday and vice versa for the Whippers?

*ALSO, COULD YOU LET ME KNOW YOUR EXACT AGE AS OF THE DATE OF THE COMPETITION PLEASE???
I'LL START TO SORT THE TEAMS OUT!*


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			As we did last year, I think it would be good to have team colours.
It was a bit boring with Black & White, so how about we go with Blue and Red?
Old farts to wear Blue on the Sunday, Red on Monday and vice versa for the Whippers?

*ALSO, COULD YOU LET ME KNOW YOUR EXACT AGE AS OF THE DATE OF THE COMPETITION PLEASE???
I'LL START TO SORT THE TEAMS OUT!*


Click to expand...

Blue is the colour of Champions, I might be able to find a blue shirt somewhere  &#128540;&#128077;&#128526;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;

I'm 57 years young &#128526;


----------



## moogie (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

48 yrs

Could make that my handicap too if you want.....


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



*48 yrs*

Could make that my handicap too if you want.....
		
Click to expand...

Is that a typo 

:smirk:


----------



## moogie (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Fish said:



			Is that a typo 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...


2 paper rounds mate 

Then a stint doon pit
All before school too

It be grim up north lad


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			48 yrs

Could make that my handicap too if you want.....
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, Bri I thought we were about the same age.


----------



## moogie (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Hobbit said:



			Jeez, Bri I thought we were about the same age.
		
Click to expand...



Only when you look in them magic mirrors that they have at the fairground


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

31 here


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

46 here.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I am 54


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

48yrs 4mths


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Im a very young and sprightly 64 Rob and rather suprisingly so is Twinman, except hes 20 minutes older than me!


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

55 Rob and if you can swing it that I change sides at half time so I always wear blue.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Winging it's way to your account Rob


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Me 33 today (and I got a red top and a blue top as a present- must be fate)
James Hay 37


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			As we did last year, I think it would be good to have team colours.
It was a bit boring with Black & White, so how about we go with Blue and Red?
Old farts to wear Blue on the Sunday, Red on Monday and vice versa for the Whippers?

*ALSO, COULD YOU LET ME KNOW YOUR EXACT AGE AS OF THE DATE OF THE COMPETITION PLEASE???
I'LL START TO SORT THE TEAMS OUT!*


Click to expand...

55.29 years or 55 years & 106 days, whichever you prefer (you did say exact!) 

You do know I'm allergic to Monday's shirt colourâ€¦â€¦ 

And just paid, cheers Smiffy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



virtuocity said:



			Me 33 today (and I got a red BEARD and a blue top as a present- must be fate)
James Hay 37
		
Click to expand...

Sorted that for you .


----------



## Crow (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I'll be 57 come the big day.


----------



## Dando (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I'll be 41


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I'll be 38


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

53 and a half


----------



## rosecott (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

As usual, just put me down as the senior man.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



rosecott said:



			As usual, just put me down as the senior man.
		
Click to expand...

Leftie didn't give me his age but I think it's safe to say you and he will both be in my team Jim.....


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Leftie didn't give me his age but I think it's safe to say you and he will both be in my team Jim.....


Click to expand...

Ok, So with me that's 4 definites. I shall wear both the blues of the 'old' English Champions & am more than happy to donn the red of England's truely Great sides.
Oh.....  talking of Champions reminds me......  can someone from the NE team please bring along Yorkshire's Trophy &#127942; unless, in the unlikely event, it's lost at the suggested rematch in April...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



2blue said:



			Ok, So with me that's 4 definites.
		
Click to expand...

Have you let me know your age mate?
Apologies if I've missed it


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Have you let me know your age mate?
Apologies if I've missed it
		
Click to expand...

I know it's difficult to tell without that Newcy Brown damage &#129315;....  69


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Can't remember if I've posted my age....that must mean I am an oldie!   ??????

53 , a youthful 53


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Bank transfer sent rob to same details as last year.
Remind me of the dates again please as it's near my birthday so could decide which team i go in 
but 46 should still see me in the youngsters


----------



## Region3 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I'll be 50.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



ruff-driver said:



			Remind me of the dates again please
		
Click to expand...

Sunday 25th & Monday 26th June


----------



## moogie (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



2blue said:



			Ok, So with me that's 4 definites. I shall wear both the blues of the 'old' English Champions & am more than happy to donn the red of England's truely Great sides.
Oh.....  talking of Champions reminds me......  can someone from the NE team please bring along Yorkshire's Trophy &#127942; unless, in the unlikely event, it's lost at the suggested rematch in April...
		
Click to expand...


Remind me on nearer the time dave to try and get trophy and bring down

As I've yet to see a game, or anything,  developing from stu or dave,  the whickham lads that were suggesting it.......the rematch


----------



## snell (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I'll be 27 :thup:


----------



## moogie (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



snell said:



			I'll be *off* 27 *by then*:thup:
		
Click to expand...



Fixed that for you Alan


----------



## snell (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			Fixed that for you Alan
		
Click to expand...

Haha aye you're not far off mate!! Trying to get as many 0.1's as I can beforehand!


----------



## rosecott (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



snell said:



			I'll be 27 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Smiffy will confirm that there no nursery facilities at the hotel.


----------



## snell (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



rosecott said:



			I'm sure Smiffy will confirm that there no nursery facilities at the hotel.
		
Click to expand...

Haha

It OK, he's said I can use some of his nappies should I need them


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			Remind me on nearer the time dave to try and get trophy and bring down

As I've yet to see a game, or anything,  developing from stu or dave,  the whickham lads that were suggesting it.......the rematch
		
Click to expand...

&#128077;&#127948;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## Leftie (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Far younger than I look Smiffy.  A youthful 71.

Btw, is my carer and wheelchair pusher allowed to line up my putts for me?

And please don't pair me up with ChrisD.  His carer and mine don't see eye to eye - they are completely different heights.


----------



## snell (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Looking at some of these ages I'm expecting the grim reaper to be waiting in the first cut


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



snell said:



			Looking at some of these ages I'm expecting the grim reaper to be waiting in the first cut 

Click to expand...

This event is sponsored by st johns ambulance and the co-operative funeral plan


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Its the only event on the golfing calendar where defibrillators are present at every tee box and beside every green, along with an endless supply of Werther's.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Khamelion said:



			Its the only event on the golfing calendar where defibrillators are present at every tee box and beside every green, along with an endless supply of Werther's.
		
Click to expand...

You can spot steam bellowing out from the trees also as incontinent pants are being emptied


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Who's Captain of the children this time?


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



chrisd said:



			Who's Captain of the children this time?
		
Click to expand...

We don't know where the split is yet, but we could hold a tantrum comp &#128540;


----------



## moogie (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

The only guaranteed whippersnapper so far is young snell
Can't see 27 not being in

Capt snell....??


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I'll be 33 and The Bren Clayton will be 35 i think.


----------



## moogie (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Merv_swerve said:



			I'll be 33 and The Bren Clayton will be 35 i think.
		
Click to expand...



2 more defenite whippersnappers


----------



## snell (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			The only guaranteed whippersnapper so far is young snell
Can't see 27 not being in

Capt snell....??
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'm ready for that yet....I could cut my teeth for a year as VC ala Furyk


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I'm gonna hazard a guess and say 54 gets in the whippersnappers.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



snell said:



			Not sure I'm ready for that yet....I could cut my teeth for a year as VC ala Furyk 

Click to expand...

We might pair you with our Vice Captain - Rolf Harris!

(Apologies if anyones been affected by this comment)


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Glad people have missed me being 31.

On the captains front, I assumed that Kraxx would be captain for the winning whippersnappers team again


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



ruff-driver said:



			This event is sponsored by st johns ambulance and the co-operative funeral plan

Click to expand...

Strangely enough, last years seniors betterball open comp at Rhos GC was sponsored by a firm of undertakers who also gave everyone a sleeve of Velocities with their name stamped on the balls.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



SteveW86 said:



			Glad people have missed me being 31.

On the captains front, I assumed that Kraxx would be captain for the winning whippersnappers team again
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Green Bay Hacker said:



			Strangely enough, last years seniors betterball open comp at Rhos GC was sponsored by a firm of undertakers who also gave everyone a sleeve of Velocities with their name stamped on the balls.
		
Click to expand...

Even more worrying, our doctor's web home page has a sponsored advert from a local undertaker.  I think it's their way of saying that by the time you eventually get to see a doctor, it will be too late.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Payment Ref. was Radbourne2010 :thup:



Smiffy said:



			Have received a payment from "M Smith" for Â£104.00 (obviously staying in a single room).
Could you confirm your site nickname please??
Thanks
Rob
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

I'm 49 going on 22...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Keep 'em coming lads!!
The way things are looking, I could possibly scrape into the Whippersnappers....


----------



## richy (Mar 14, 2017)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*

I'm 33

I was wondering which team I'd play for but reading the previous posts it's pretty clear I'm safe for the next 20 years


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2017)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*

Im 55 1/2 (bar 2 days) and I could be borderline
And there's me thinking im definitely a phart
Enough to put a spring into ones step


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2017)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*



Smiffy said:



			Keep 'em coming lads!!
The way things are looking, *I could possibly scrape into the Whippersnappers*....
		
Click to expand...

An old Farts team without Smiffy?  Some things in life are just so wrongâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 14, 2017)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*



Blue in Munich said:



			An old Farts team without Smiffy?  Some things in life are just so wrongâ€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...



But
you can see how much winning means to him after last years battering 
Recruiting youngsters to drop the average age down so he can join us in the winners circle:rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2017)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*



ruff-driver said:



			But
you can see how much winning means to him after last years battering 
Recruiting youngsters to drop the average age down so he can join us in the winners circle:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I refuse to believe that Smiffy would stoop so lowâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2017)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*



Merv_swerve said:



			I'm gonna hazard a guess and say 54 gets in the whippersnappers.
		
Click to expand...

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 14, 2017)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*



IanM said:



			Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
		
Click to expand...

That is a correct assumption as to what the Old Farts do for most of the round. You think they slice and hook balls into the trees because of poor swings, they are doing it on purpose to go relieve themselves.


----------



## snell (Mar 15, 2017)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*

Smiffy,

I've transferred a bit towards my balance today. Let me know if you get it :thup:


----------



## snell (Mar 15, 2017)

*Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*

Also what dates this event....I've forgotten again: (


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*



Smiffy said:



			Sunday 25th & Monday 26th June


Click to expand...




snell said:



			Also what dates this event....I've forgotten again: (
		
Click to expand...


...


----------



## rosecott (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*



snell said:



			Also what dates this event....I've forgotten again: (
		
Click to expand...

You're starting to come across as a contender for transfer to the Old Farts.


----------



## snell (Mar 15, 2017)

rosecott said:



			You're starting to come across as a contender for transfer to the Old Farts.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it!!

I'm blaming a long day at work :lol:


----------



## moogie (Mar 15, 2017)

snell said:



			Tell me about it!!

I'm blaming a long day at work :lol:
		
Click to expand...



Have they had you sharpening the pencils all day again....??


----------



## snell (Mar 15, 2017)

moogie said:



			Have they had you sharpening the pencils all day again....??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah....they're nearly as sharp as your tongue


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 15, 2017)

PM'd you Smithy, i'll pay as soon as confirmed band details - cheers :thup:


----------



## moogie (Mar 15, 2017)

snell said:



			Yeah....they're nearly as sharp as your tongue 

Click to expand...



How's the new cap...?
Has it knocked a few shots off your scores....?

Or keeping it for forest pines.....?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Old Farts v Whippersnappers 25/26 June 2017*



rosecott said:



			You're starting to come across as a contender for transfer to the Old Farts.
		
Click to expand...

Who says we want himâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 15, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			PM'd you Smithy, i'll pay as soon as confirmed band details - cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We got a band this year as well? Who's it going to be? 

Smiffy you kept that one quiet


----------



## moogie (Mar 15, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			We got a band this year as well? Who's it going to be? 

Smiffy you kept that one quiet
		
Click to expand...



Yes
Smiffy 
Chris
Fish
Are doing a Bee Gees tribute act

Staying alive....staying alive......:whoo:


----------



## snell (Mar 15, 2017)

moogie said:



			How's the new cap...?
Has it knocked a few shots off your scores....?

Or keeping it for forest pines.....?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I reckon if I buy one more cap I will break 100!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 15, 2017)

moogie said:



			Yes
Smiffy 
Chris
Fish
Are doing a Bee Gees tribute act

Staying alive....staying alive......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Git, got to clean coffee off my keyboard now and monitor and desk and wall. brilliant :rofl:


----------



## GG26 (Mar 15, 2017)

moogie said:



			Yes
Smiffy 
Chris
Fish
Are doing a Bee Gees tribute act

Staying alive....staying alive......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not singing So You Win Again to the Whipersnappers!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2017)

snell said:



			Tell me about it!!

I'm blaming a long day at work :lol:
		
Click to expand...

If you're at work you definitely are a whippersnapper!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 15, 2017)

All sorted Smith - paid Â£35.00 'Forest Pines' :thup:


----------



## snell (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi Smiffy

When you get a second could you confirm you received my payment this week?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2017)

snell said:



			Hi Smiffy

When you get a second could you confirm you received my payment this week?
		
Click to expand...

For some reason I can't seem to access my First Direct account online at the moment Snell, so will update as soon as I can mate.
Rob


----------



## dan2844 (Mar 17, 2017)

I will pay on 1st May smiffy, my age is 24 :ears:


----------



## snell (Mar 17, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			For some reason I can't seem to access my First Direct account online at the moment Snell, so will update as soon as I can mate.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2017)

dan2844 said:



			I will pay on 1st May smiffy, my age is 24 :ears:
		
Click to expand...

No problem Dan


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 17, 2017)

Dont remember if ive replied to this thread, age as of the playing date 64 years young. Playing off 20 handicap.


----------



## irip (Mar 17, 2017)

Just checked with the Mrs, she reckons i am about 16, the body reckons 86, but the birth certificate says 39. must make the cut by about 20 years.


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2017)

dan2844 said:



			I will pay on 1st May smiffy, my age is 24 :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Dan! Not seen you around for a while, how are you keeping?


----------



## dan2844 (Mar 18, 2017)

Crow said:



			Dan! Not seen you around for a while, how are you keeping?
		
Click to expand...

i haven't played properly for a good 8 months at least but finally getting back into it. I'm playing tomorrow for the first time proper in a while. I had a lot going on which took priority over golf but I'm hoping to get back into it for the summer! I've since moved in with my girlfriend and settled now so hoping to get back to regular golf. How's it been for you over the back end of summer/winter?


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2017)

dan2844 said:



			i haven't played properly for a good 8 months at least but finally getting back into it. I'm playing tomorrow for the first time proper in a while. I had a lot going on which took priority over golf but I'm hoping to get back into it for the summer! I've since moved in with my girlfriend and settled now so hoping to get back to regular golf. How's it been for you over the back end of summer/winter?
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear you're back playing and that things are more settled for you, I may see you on the course today as I'm off an hour or so after you.

All's good for me, I seemed stabilise my handicap towards the end of last season after a long run of poor play saw it climb up and just missed out on the knockout stages of the Winter League.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2017)

Still waiting for lots of payments folks.
Got to be paid to Forest Pines by the middle of next month please.
Rob


----------



## 2blue (Apr 12, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Still waiting for lots of payments folks.
Got to be paid to Forest Pines by the middle of next month please.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

What you need from me Rob?....  have lost track


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			What you need from me Rob?....  have lost track
		
Click to expand...

Â£104.00 according to my records Geezer.
You're having a single room right?
Rob


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2017)

Rob balance should be with you today.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			What you need from me Rob?....  have lost track
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Â£104.00 according to my records Geezer.
You're having a single room right?
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear....  yes, lost track all right ....  no doubt which team I'm in then 
Balance now winging its way Rob...Cheers & thanks for organising it, again :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Apr 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			What you need from me Rob?....  have lost track
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			Oh dear....  yes, lost track all right ....  no doubt which team I'm in then 
Balance now winging its way Rob...Cheers & thanks for organising it, again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just slow down Dave. You've already got age qualification as an Old Fart - no need to prove it any further.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 12, 2017)

I saying nowt against the auld farts, as with the influx of probable whippersnappers, the age split will most likely get closer to me, so I could be an auld fart this year. The split was 54 last year I believe.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 12, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Just slow down Dave. You've already got age qualification as an Old Fart - no need to prove it any further.
		
Click to expand...

Oh.... thanks for that Jim.... means I'm safe in enquiring about the coloured shirts on the day, business.....  am sure I made a note some-where....  it's just 'where'!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 12, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			I saying nowt against the auld farts, as with the influx of probable whippersnappers, the age split will most likely get closer to me, so I could be an auld fart this year. The split was 54 last year I believe.
		
Click to expand...

At least we'd be the youngest old farts...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 12, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Still waiting for lots of payments folks.
Got to be paid to Forest Pines by the middle of next month please.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Will have my final payment 2moro night, pay day


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2017)

paid into account see PM


----------



## Region3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Paid this morning Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks lads.
Will update the thread with payments made/due after the week-end.
It's all coming together.
Have ordered the weather, two days of sunshine with very light winds.
I stand a chance of winning my matches, as I expect I'll be drawn against a couple of right knobs.


----------



## irip (Apr 13, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks lads.
Will update the thread with payments made/due after the week-end.
It's all coming together.
Have ordered the weather, two days of sunshine with very light winds.
I stand a chance of winning my matches, as I expect I'll be drawn against a couple of right knobs.
		
Click to expand...

You was last year:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Any idea what the cutoff age is looking like yet?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 13, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks lads.
Will update the thread with payments made/due after the week-end.
It's all coming together.
Have ordered the weather, two days of sunshine with very light winds.
I stand a chance of winning my matches, as I expect I'll be drawn against a couple of right knobs.
		
Click to expand...

Final payment made Smithy (Â£69.00) as per your PM).  Cheers :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 13, 2017)

Â£74 paid Rob


----------



## TomTom (Apr 13, 2017)

How much do you need to play?


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2017)

TomTom said:



			How much do you need to play?
		
Click to expand...

Unless you are already on the list of attendees, I think there is a waiting list currently. I think anyone dropping out now loses their deposit, so if you were a reserve it would be about Â£75 from memory without looking back through the thread


----------



## TomTom (Apr 13, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Unless you are already on the list of attendees, I think there is a waiting list currently. I think anyone dropping out now loses their deposit, so if you were a reserve it would be about Â£75 from memory without looking back through the thread
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'd like to play? How do I sign up?


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Yes I'd like to play? How do I sign up?
		
Click to expand...

I think there are a couple of people on the reserve list already, if you flick back a couple of pages the list will be there. Copy and paste, with your name added to the bottom of the reserve list and then hope somebody has to drop out


----------



## TomTom (Apr 13, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			I think there are a couple of people on the reserve list already, if you flick back a couple of pages the list will be there. Copy and paste, with your name added to the bottom of the reserve list and then hope somebody has to drop out
		
Click to expand...

Awesome - thanks.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2017)

I believe Trojan is the only reserve ATM, as per page 16 of this thread


----------



## TomTom (Apr 13, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			I believe Trojan is the only reserve ATM, as per page 16 of this thread
		
Click to expand...

Cool - I'll take his spot.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			I believe Trojan is the only reserve ATM, as per *page 16* of this thread
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to change your settings, there's only 7 pages!

Sometimes it's best to state the post number as people have their page setting set up differently :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2017)

Trojan is first reserve, you would be 2nd reserve so would need 2 people to drop out for you to attend.

I may have missed something though, so don't rely on what I say 100%. Smiffy is in charge of this one, I'm sure he will update if I have said anything wrong


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think you need to change your settings, there's only 7 pages!


Sometimes it's best to state the post number as people have their page setting set up differently :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I'm on my mobile so maybe that's why it's different.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Ah, I'm on my mobile so maybe that's why it's different.
		
Click to expand...

No difference, in settings you change the amount of posts per page you can see, that's why it's best to say post #157 etc, rather than the page because your page 16 is my page 7.

Although you can't see page numbers or post numbers on the iPhone


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			No difference, in settings you change the amount of posts per page you can see, that's why it's best to say post #157 etc, rather than the page because your page 16 is my page 7.

Although you can't see page numbers or post numbers on the iPhone 

Click to expand...

Everyday is a school day, thanks Robin


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Yes I'd like to play? How do I sign up?
		
Click to expand...

Hi "TomTom".
I do have one reserve at the moment, but there is no guarantee that he is still going to be able to make it should he be called upon.
I have sent you a PM mate
Rob


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2017)

Is my balance Â£74 mate? I'll send payment when confirmed.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Is my balance Â£74 mate? I'll send payment when confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

If all you've paid is your deposit and you are staying in a twin room then yes, balance is Â£74.00 mate.
Can't check as it's on my desktop on home PC but as I say, that would be the figure for the balance on a twin room
Rob


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2017)

Balance sent, ref is Martyn Vaughan.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Apr 16, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Hi Rob,  I'll be (gulp . . . ) 60


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 16, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Just noticed it's 'fess up time again.

Currently 59 and will be 60 when we meet :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

From my up to date records, this is the current situation regarding payments...... Please note that I have to pay Forest Pines by the end of May (at the latest) so about 6 more weeks to sort them out lads...


*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL*
*2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL*
*3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL*
*4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL*
*5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00*
*6. GG26 BALANCE Â£74.00*
*7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00*
*8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00*
*9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL*
*10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL*
*11. Dan2844 BALANCE Â£74.00*
*12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00*
*13. Irip BALANCE Â£74.00*
*14. Merv_Swerve BALANCE Â£35.00*
*15. Brendon Clayton BALANCE Â£74.00*
*16. Dando BALANCE Â£49.00*
*17. Richy BALANCE Â£74.00*
*18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL*
*19. Snell BALANCE Â£54.00*
*20. Vig BALANCE Â£74.00*

*Single rooms*

*1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00*
*2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00*
*3. Moogie BALANCE Â£104.00*
*4. Anotherdouble BALANCE Â£104.00*
*5. Leftie PAID IN FULL*
*6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL*
*7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00*
*8. Butchercd BALANCE Â£104.00*
*9. Region3 PAID IN FULL*
*10. Trojan615 BALANCE Â£104.00*
*11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL*
*12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL*
*13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL*
*14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL*
*15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL*
*16. LIG BALANCE Â£104.00*
*17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL*
*18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00*
*19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL*
*20. IanM BALANCE Â£104.00*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Also waiting for confirmation of the following players ages.
Once I have these I can start sorting the teams and pairings out!
Don't be shy....






*Dan2844 *
*Butchercd *
*Trojan615*
*LIG *
*TeeGirl *


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

*Dan2844 
Butchercd 
Trojan615
LIG *


----------



## dan2844 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



*Dan2844 
Butchercd 
Trojan615
LIG *

Click to expand...

Just cleared my inbox smiffy, can you send me your bank details please?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



dan2844 said:



			Just cleared my inbox smiffy, can you send me your bank details please?
		
Click to expand...

You have PM Dan.
Please could you respond with your age please fella?
Cheers


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



dan2844 said:



			I will pay on 1st May smiffy, my age is 24 :ears:
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			You have PM Dan.
Please could you respond with your age please fella?
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

see #247 Smiffy - 24 years young


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

[My original estimate of 54 may be too high!  May be 53 or even lower I reckon to qualify as an Oldie....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Merv_swerve said:



			see #247 Smiffy - 24 years young
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Merv. Just two more to go and we'll have our teams......Trojan615 & LIG.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Thanks Merv. Just two more to go and we'll have our teams......Trojan615 & LIG.


Click to expand...

Don't know trojan's exact age Smiffy but he still in nappies compared to you so he def in the snapper bracket


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



anotherdouble said:



			Don't know trojan's exact age Smiffy but he still in nappies compared to you so he def in the snapper bracket
		
Click to expand...

As they say in France..... Bolleaux


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



Smiffy said:



			Thanks Merv. Just two more to go and we'll have our teams......Trojan615 & LIG.


Click to expand...



Rob

LIG played last year and was in the old farts team
Played against us 1st day alongside Crow
If that helps.....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*



moogie said:



			Rob

LIG played last year and was in the old farts team
Played against us 1st day alongside Crow
If that helps.....
		
Click to expand...

Not really mate. Need exact ages as there are a couple of players on the "cusp" of being old farts at the moment and the two bits of info I need could push them back down into the Whippers.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Next years old Farts v Whippersnappers deposit needed (yes already!!).......*

Unfortunately I have had somebody pull out.
He had paid a deposit of Â£35.00 and had booked a single room so the balance of Â£104.00 will get you the place.
If you'd like to come along on this trip, please let me know.
Rob


----------



## richy (Apr 20, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately I have had somebody pull out.
He had paid a deposit of Â£35.00 and had booked a single room so the balance of Â£104.00 will get you the place.
If you'd like to come along on this trip, please let me know.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Could I move from a twin to a single room Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2017)

richy said:



			Could I move from a twin to a single room Rob?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a problem with that Richy unless the "replacement" requires the single. Main priority at this stage is to get the 40th player.
Let's see how it goes.
So we need a new player, either Â£104.00 for a single room, or if prepared to share, Â£74.00


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2017)

Haven't checked the latest payments that have come in yet, but for clarity (as there have been a few changes) the payments list now looks like this.
I will update over the week-end with any other payments I have received over the last few days.
Cheers 
Rob

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 BALANCE Â£74.00
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 BALANCE Â£74.00
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip BALANCE Â£74.00
14. Merv_Swerve BALANCE Â£35.00
15. Brendon Clayton BALANCE Â£74.00
16. Dando BALANCE Â£49.00
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell BALANCE Â£54.00
20. Vig BALANCE Â£74.00

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. Moogie BALANCE Â£104.00
4. Anotherdouble BALANCE Â£104.00
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd BALANCE Â£104.00
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 BALANCE Â£104.00
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM BALANCE Â£104.00

*


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 21, 2017)

Smiffy just paid Â£104. Sorry for delay


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 21, 2017)

Definitely a highlight of last years golf, so can't wait for it again this year.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2017)

Just checked the bank account.
Latest up to date payments look like this....

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 BALANCE Â£74.00
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 BALANCE Â£74.00
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip BALANCE Â£74.00
14. Merv_Swerve BALANCE Â£35.00
15. Brendon Clayton BALANCE Â£74.00
16. Dando BALANCE Â£49.00
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell BALANCE Â£54.00
20. Vig BALANCE Â£74.00

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. Moogie BALANCE Â£104.00
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 BALANCE Â£104.00
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM BALANCE Â£104.00

*


----------



## irip (Apr 22, 2017)

I will pay up next Saturday Rob
Cheers Sweet cheeks


----------



## snell (Apr 22, 2017)

I'll pay up by Friday mate :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2017)

irip said:



			I will pay up next Saturday Rob
Cheers Sweet cheeks
		
Click to expand...




snell said:



			I'll pay up by Friday mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problems lads. I'll keep an eye on the account and update when I can (having problems accessing my online bank account at the moment for some reason!).
*Just a reminder to others that I have to send the final balance to Forest Pines by the middle of May.*


----------



## moogie (Apr 24, 2017)

Rob

Bank transfer sent this morning mate

Thanks again


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26BALANCE Â£74.00
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip BALANCE Â£74.00
14. Merv_Swerve BALANCE Â£35.00
15. Brendon Clayton BALANCE Â£74.00
16. Dando BALANCE Â£49.00
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell BALANCE Â£54.00
20. VigBALANCE Â£74.00

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. Moogie PAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 BALANCE Â£104.00
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM BALANCE Â£104.00

*


----------



## 2blue (Apr 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately I have had somebody pull out.
He had paid a deposit of Â£35.00 and had booked a single room so the balance of Â£104.00 will get you the place.
If you'd like to come along on this trip, please let me know.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Is this just Forum, or is it open to mates? ....  before I ask around


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			Is this just Forum, or is it open to mates? ....  before I ask around
		
Click to expand...

I think Imurg took the available space


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 25, 2017)

Smiffy posted this morning that another place has become available


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			Is this just Forum, or is it open to mates? ....  before I ask around
		
Click to expand...

If we can't get someone from the forum we'd allow a guest. But let's leave it a while just to make sure nobody else from here wants the place.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			If we can't get someone from the forum we'd allow a guest. But let's leave it a while just to make sure nobody else from here wants the place.
		
Click to expand...

No probs Rob...  just wasn't sure what stage we were at....  I'll make tentative enquiries then with some who've guested at meets previously &#128077;


----------



## Trojan615 (Apr 26, 2017)

What's the cost for the new person, is  it single or shared ?


----------



## Trojan615 (Apr 26, 2017)

Also, what time is the first tee time booked .. trying to sort out travel from up north.... ?

Ta


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			What's the cost for the new person, is  it single or shared ?
		
Click to expand...

It was shared but it looks like we've got someone now...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Also, what time is the first tee time booked .. trying to sort out travel from up north.... ?

Ta
		
Click to expand...

2.16 on the Sunday Afternoon mush.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like someone is stuck sharing with me


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Looks like someone is stuck sharing with me
		
Click to expand...

I knew it would be worth the money paying for a single.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip BALANCE Â£74.00
14. Merv_Swerve BALANCE Â£35.00
15. Brendon Clayton BALANCE Â£74.00
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell BALANCE Â£54.00
20. GB72 BALANCE Â£74.00

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM BALANCE Â£104.00

*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip BALANCE Â£74.00
14. Merv_Swerve BALANCE Â£35.00
15. Brendon Clayton BALANCE Â£74.00
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell BALANCE Â£54.00
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM BALANCE Â£104.00

*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

*Still waiting for 15 of you to cough up!!*


----------



## IanM (Apr 27, 2017)

paid by BACS now!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

IanM said:



			paid by BACS now!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.
You know it makes sense Rodney....

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip BALANCE Â£74.00
14. Merv_Swerve BALANCE Â£35.00
15. Brendon Clayton BALANCE Â£74.00
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell BALANCE Â£54.00
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM PAID IN FULL
*


----------



## snell (Apr 27, 2017)

Paid up mate :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



*Still waiting for 15 of you to cough up!!*

Click to expand...

Both TheBrendonClayton and I get paid tomorrow, so rest assured, the dough is coming.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2017)

snell said:



			Paid up mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip BALANCE Â£74.00
14. Merv_Swerve BALANCE Â£35.00
15. Brendon Clayton BALANCE Â£74.00
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell PAID IN FULL
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM PAID IN FULL
*


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 28, 2017)

Rob, payment sent. Covers me and Bren.
Ta


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Rob, payment sent. Covers me and Bren.
Ta
		
Click to expand...


*
Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip BALANCE Â£74.00
14. Merv_Swerve PAID IN FULL
15. Brendon Clayton PAID IN FULL
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell PAID IN FULL
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM PAID IN FULL

*


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2017)

I moved some money last night (7pm) to pay for all my trips but its saying its pending until the 2nd :angry:

It's only a Bank Holiday on Monday, what's that's all about 

I'll sort it as soon as it comes through geezer


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2017)

Fish said:



			I moved some money last night (7pm) to pay for all my trips but its saying its pending until the 2nd :angry:

It's only a Bank Holiday on Monday, what's that's all about 

I'll sort it as soon as it comes through geezer 

Click to expand...

No problem Robin.
Just checked the contract with Forest Pines..................
*Final balance has to be paid by 14th May folks, so two more weeks.*


----------



## irip (Apr 29, 2017)

Paid up this morning Rob. Even paid a quid to much so have a bottle of just for men on me:thup:
Cheers pal


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2017)

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip PAID IN FULL
14. Merv_Swerve PAID IN FULL
15. Brendon Clayton PAID IN FULL
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell PAID IN FULL
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve BALANCE Â£104.00
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM PAID IN FULL

STILL REQUIRE 10 PAYMENTS. COME ON LADS, GOT TO BE PAID BY THE 15tn OF THIS MONTH PLEASE.


*


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2017)

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman BALANCE Â£74.00
8. ChrisD BALANCE Â£74.00
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip PAID IN FULL
14. Merv_Swerve PAID IN FULL
15. Brendon Clayton PAID IN FULL
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg BALANCE Â£74.00
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell PAID IN FULL
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID IN FULL
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM PAID IN FULL

STILL REQUIRE 9 PAYMENTS. COME ON LADS, GOT TO BE PAID BY THE 15th OF THIS MONTH PLEASE.



*


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 2, 2017)

Hi Smiffy send me the payment details please for my balance.


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2017)

Just sent payment for me and Twinman = Â£148 cheers Rob


----------



## TomTom (May 2, 2017)

I haven't paid anything yet!


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2017)

TomTom said:



			I haven't paid anything yet!
		
Click to expand...

Long may that last....


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Long may that last....
		
Click to expand...

Oh how we all echo that sentiment!


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2017)

Paid up Rob..&#128077;


----------



## TomTom (May 3, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Oh how we all echo that sentiment!
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame as I actually quite fancied it but not sure about the company now.  I'm sure you'll all have fun anyway.


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2017)

TomTom said:



			That's a shame as I actually quite fancied it but not sure about the company now.  I'm sure you'll all have fun anyway.
		
Click to expand...

We will, thanks!


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2017)

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman PAID IN FULL
8. ChrisD PAID IN FULL
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo BALANCE Â£74.00
13. Irip PAID IN FULL
14. Merv_Swerve PAID IN FULL
15. Brendon Clayton PAID IN FULL
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg PAID IN FULL
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell PAID IN FULL
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow BALANCE Â£104.00
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID IN FULL
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM PAID IN FULL

STILL REQUIRE 6 PAYMENTS. COME ON LADS, GOT TO BE PAID BY THE 15th OF THIS MONTH PLEASE.




*


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2017)

TomTom said:



			That's a shame as I actually quite fancied it
		
Click to expand...

Just a shame you were too gutless to let me have your full details so that I could add you to the list when there was a vacancy.


----------



## irip (May 4, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Just a shame you were too gutless to let me have your full details so that I could add you to the list when there was a vacancy.

View attachment 22552

Click to expand...

To be fair Rob you never know we might have a space yet, maybe its worth a place on the reserve list


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2017)

irip said:



			To be fair Rob you never know we might have a space yet, maybe its worth a place on the reserve list
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, given the quality of his posts, we'd rather have the space than the company.


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			To be fair, given the quality of his posts, we'd rather have the space than the company.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure we could find someone so he doesn't come along and we'd probably all chip in to help with the costs!


----------



## TomTom (May 4, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			To be fair, given the quality of his posts, we'd rather have the space than the company.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - look forward to bumping into you at Cuddington!


----------



## chrisd (May 4, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Cheers - look forward to bumping into you at Cuddington!
		
Click to expand...

I'd pay to see your reaction when you do!


----------



## moogie (May 4, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Cheers - look forward to bumping into you at Cuddington!
		
Click to expand...


If you do bump into him,  I'm sure you won't forget him......


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2017)

moogie said:



			If you do bump into him,  I'm sure you won't forget him......
		
Click to expand...

He'd bump me into next week and I'm a fairly big unit!


----------



## irip (May 4, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			To be fair, given the quality of his posts, we'd rather have the space than the company.
		
Click to expand...

You are right Rich, i thought he might have some redeeming features,my fault i was wrong and apologise.
He is that annoying they named him twice.
P.s
I would offer to get some big lads to escort you next time your at cuddington, but your the biggest lad i know:thup:


----------



## snell (May 5, 2017)

Am I missing something here??


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2017)

snell said:



			Am I missing something here??
		
Click to expand...

No. Definitely not.
Nor will we be.


----------



## Khamelion (May 5, 2017)

snell said:



			Am I missing something here??
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I've been reading the last few posts and they've got me scratching my head as well. That written, I don't give a toss, got nowt to do with me.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2017)

snell said:



			Am I missing something here??
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			To be fair I've been reading the last few posts and they've got me scratching my head as well.
		
Click to expand...

The bloke's a prize Jodrell.


----------



## TomTom (May 5, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			The bloke's a prize Jodrell.
		
Click to expand...

I assume that means I'm not with the little 'in' crowd with all the first name terms and all that, as so shouldn't post anything at all, let alone something that might upset the clique!


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2017)

TomTom said:



			I assume that means I'm not with the little 'in' crowd with all the first name terms and all that, as so shouldn't post anything at all, let alone something that might upset the clique!
		
Click to expand...

No. It means you're a prize Jodrell.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2017)

TomTom said:



			I assume that means I'm not with the little 'in' crowd with all the first name terms and all that, as so shouldn't post anything at all, let alone something that might upset the clique!
		
Click to expand...

No, it means you reside under a bridge......


----------



## IanM (May 5, 2017)

You nip out for 10 minutes and look what happens!


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2017)

TomTom said:



			I assume that means I'm not with the little 'in' crowd with all the first name terms and all that, as so shouldn't post anything at all, let alone something that might upset the clique!
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest that you go back and read some of your posts and then you'd see that it's not about an 'in crowd' it really is just about you!


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I'd suggest that you go back and read some of your posts and then you'd see that it's not about an 'in crowd' it really is just about you!
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite happy to go along with the premise that he doesn't fit in with the clique to be honest Chris.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I'm quite happy to go along with the premise that he doesn't fit in with the clique to be honest Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, me too Rob


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 5, 2017)

Ok chaps 
Think he gets the message
We can probably stop now


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2017)

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman PAID IN FULL
8. ChrisD PAID IN FULL
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo PAID IN FULL
13. Irip PAID IN FULL
14. Merv_Swerve PAID IN FULL
15. Brendon Clayton PAID IN FULL
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg PAID IN FULL
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell PAID IN FULL
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID IN FULL
2. Fish BALANCE Â£104.00
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee BALANCE Â£104.00
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy BALANCE Â£104.00
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID IN FULL
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM PAID IN FULL

STILL REQUIRE 4 PAYMENTS. COME ON LADS, GOT TO BE PAID BY THE 15th OF THIS MONTH PLEASE.


*


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2017)

Is 7970 the last 4 digits?


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			Is 7970 the last 4 digits?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate
:thup:


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2017)

Sorted &#128077;


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 9, 2017)

Have just BACSed you Rob &#128077;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 9, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Have just BACSed you Rob &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

Is that a euphemism ?


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 9, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Is that a euphemism ?  

Click to expand...

&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;

What's a euphonium?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 9, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;

What's a euphonium?
		
Click to expand...

Something you hold with both hands and blow 




:ears:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 9, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Something you hold with both hands and blow 

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhhh, Matron &#128064;


----------



## SteveW86 (May 9, 2017)

Will pay this tomorrow evening Rob, apologies for leaving it this late


----------



## Khamelion (May 9, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Something you hold with both hands and blow 




:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Can't be talking about Smiffy then


----------



## Hobbit (May 9, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Can't be talking about Smiffy then
		
Click to expand...

I'm worried you know!


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I'm worried you know!
		
Click to expand...

Not half as worried as I am Brian....


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2017)

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 BALANCE Â£74.00
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman PAID IN FULL
8. ChrisD PAID IN FULL
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 â€‹PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo PAID IN FULL
13. Irip PAID IN FULL
14. Merv_Swerve PAID IN FULL
15. Brendon Clayton PAID IN FULL
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg PAID IN FULL
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell PAID IN FULL
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID IN FULL
2. Fish PAID IN FULL
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee PAID IN FULL
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy PAID IN FULL
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID IN FULL
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM PAID IN FULL

Thanks for sorting lads, and will keep an eye out for yours and update accordingly Steve.
Thanks for letting me know.
*:thup::thup::thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 10, 2017)

Guys, what's included in the price? Bed and breakfast? Dinner?  What does everyone have planned in the evening?
When I was there last we generally got the beers in the 'clubhouse' all night after dinner.

I think I read 1st tee 2.16 Sunday and about half 9 Monday.  Think I'll probably get there for some lunch on the Sunday before playing.


----------



## moogie (May 10, 2017)

Golf
3 course meal
Bed
Breakfast
Golf
That's what your money gets you


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2017)

moogie said:



			Golf
3 course meal
Bed
Breakfast
Golf
That's what your money gets you
		
Click to expand...

And a sound thrashing for his team :thup:


----------



## moogie (May 10, 2017)

chrisd said:



			And a sound thrashing for his team :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Have you been sniffing the solvents today.....

A sound thrashing was dished out to you old farts last year,  I forecast similar this time around


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2017)

moogie said:



			Golf
3 course meal
Bed
Breakfast
Golf
That's what your money gets you
		
Click to expand...

1 pint wonder again mate? 
I'll try and get mine dancing of the table a la Scotland.


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2017)

Just to let everybody know that the sausages for breakfast are absolutely wonderful but deadly
I ate 7 last year which I think affected my game somewhat, as I didn't really click into gear until around the 12th when I let loose an almighty fart that could be heard the full length of the fairway. And it was a long par 5.
I will only eat 4 or 5 this year.


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Just to let everybody know that the sausages for breakfast are absolutely wonderful but deadly
I ate 7 last year which I think affected my game somewhat, as I didn't really click into gear until around the 12th when I let loose an almighty fart that could be heard the full length of the fairway. And it was a long par 5.
I will only eat 4 or 5 this year.
		
Click to expand...

Good thing that I was upwind at the Time!


----------



## moogie (May 10, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			1 pint wonder again mate? 
I'll try and get mine dancing of the table a la Scotland.
		
Click to expand...



  You've lost me mate
Only been away with you once and we all had 3
Well,  you had 3 ,  plus a sip out of the slippery Stella that danced off the table

The burger at forest pines ( last year ) is better than that 1 we had up the road though,  for sure


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Just to let everybody know that the sausages for breakfast are absolutely wonderful but deadly
I ate 7 last year which I think affected my game somewhat, as I didn't really click into gear until around the 12th when I let loose an almighty fart that could be heard the full length of the fairway. And it was a long par 5.
I will only eat 4 or 5 this year.
		
Click to expand...

There's a gag in there somewhere about his follow through but I'm not going thereâ€¦.. 

Bringing your white trousers Smiffyâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 10, 2017)

I understand that the age 'cut' may be different this year.

I have two *birth certificates prepared in readiness just in case I'm drafted into the _wrong_ team.

*Only one of them is my real one...


----------



## snell (May 10, 2017)

When I played with fish at Cleveland he mentioned something about strippers?


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			1 pint wonder again mate? 
I'll try and get mine dancing of the table a la Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Me and Heavy Grebo were the last to go to bed last year, all the young (and old) lightweights were tucked up well early &#128540;


----------



## ruff-driver (May 10, 2017)

snell said:



			When I played with fish at Cleveland he mentioned something about strippers?
		
Click to expand...

Smithys doing a turn with an inflatable carp *World Premiere*


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 10, 2017)

Well, I'm looking forward to all of that bar the thrashing. Think I'll pass on that. &#128076;


----------



## SteveW86 (May 10, 2017)

All paid up Smiffy


----------



## Region3 (May 10, 2017)

moogie said:



			Have you been sniffing the solvents today.....

A sound thrashing was dished out to you old farts last year,  I forecast similar this time around
		
Click to expand...

 2 of your points have defected to the dark side this year


----------



## snell (May 10, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Smithys doing a turn with an inflatable carp *World Premiere* 

Click to expand...

Worth the entrance fee alone!


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2017)

snell said:



			Worth the entrance fee alone!
		
Click to expand...

What, to see 2 old slappers &#128540;


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2017)

moogie said:



			Have you been sniffing the solvents today.....

A sound thrashing was dished out to you old farts last year,  I forecast similar this time around
		
Click to expand...

My training regime has been very carefully planned so that I will reach my peak around 3pm on 25th June and I will be consuming supplements that evening in preparation for the 26th (no sausages for breakfast).


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Me and Heavy Grebo were the last to go to bed last year, all the young (and old) lightweights were tucked up well early &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Moogie is known as Jack The Sipper in certain circles  my money is on him being the first into his cot.


----------



## snell (May 10, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Moogie is known as Jack The Sipper in certain circles  my money is on him being the first into his cot.
		
Click to expand...

2 can Van Damme :lol:


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Mgy training regime has been very carefully planned so that i reached my peak around 3pm on 25th June 1969 and I will be consuming supplements that evening in preparation for the 26th (no sausages for breakfast).
		
Click to expand...

The best laid plans, Jim


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			All paid up Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

*And received Steve. Thanks for sorting.
Everybody has paid up now, monies will be sent to Forest Pines either today or tomorrow.
Just like to say a big "Thank you" to everbody for sorting out on time, makes the job a lot, lot easier.
Now to relax and look forward to it!!
Will confirm a few bits and pieces nearer the time.
Rob*

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy PAID IN FULL
2. Virtuocity PAID IN FULL
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) PAID IN FULL
4. Ruffdriver PAID IN FULL
5. SteveW86 PAID IN FULL
6. GG26 PAID IN FULL
7. Twinman PAID IN FULL
8. ChrisD PAID IN FULL
9. Phil The Fragger PAID IN FULL
10. Rosecott PAID IN FULL
11. Dan2844 &#8203;PAID IN FULL
12. Heavy Grebo PAID IN FULL
13. Irip PAID IN FULL
14. Merv_Swerve PAID IN FULL
15. Brendon Clayton PAID IN FULL
16. Dando PAID IN FULL
17. Imurg PAID IN FULL
18. Beezerk PAID IN FULL
19. Snell PAID IN FULL
20. GB72 PAID IN FULL

Single rooms

1. Crow PAID IN FULL
2. Fish PAID IN FULL
3. MoogiePAID IN FULL
4. Anotherdouble PAID IN FULL
5. Leftie PAID IN FULL
6. BlueinMunich PAID IN FULL
7. JohnnyDee PAID IN FULL
8. Butchercd PAID IN FULL
9. Region3 PAID IN FULL
10. Trojan615 PAID IN FULL
11. Radbourne2010 PAID IN FULL
12. 2Blue PAID IN FULL
13. Khamelion PAID IN FULL
14. Kraxx68 PAID IN FULL
15. Paperboy PAID IN FULL
16. Richy PAID IN FULL
17. TeeGirl PAID IN FULL
18. PuttPuttSteve PAID IN FULL
19. Grumpyjock PAID IN FULL
20. IanM PAID IN FULL

*


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bringing your white trousers Smiffyâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

My white trousers will definitely be on display Geezer.
Definitely.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 11, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			My white trousers will definitely be on display Geezer.
Definitely.


Click to expand...

It's amazing how well Vanish works, isn't it?


----------

